# One of several big logs I've milled



## Woodsman (Mar 28, 2012)

This was an oak although I am not sure what kind. It was found under the trinity river near FT Worth. Yes, I said under. It was said to have been buried about 6 feet or so in the mud. A construction crew found it while digging. I milled it for a customer who had some contacts with them. I hope this link is ok. I think I read all the rules, but don't remember seeing anything in there about links.

http://www.cuttingedgewoodworksonline.com/sawmilling.html

I'm re-working my site, so most of the links on that particular page don't work. The drying and Bois d'Arc button do however. 

I worked for a re-manufacturing plant driving a forklift for 12 years before they decided to shut their doors and move it all (eventually) over seas. That was about 5 years ago. Since that time, I have been building furniture and running a sawmill. I also operate the skidsteer and do some gardening and farming on the side. There should be 2 video's at the bottom of that page for you to view. I'll post more pictures to this thread as time permits.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 29, 2012)

Cool site! Nice pictures, I love photo's of milling and wood Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice Wood and mill- you will fit right in here.


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 29, 2012)

Very cool stuff man. Looking forward to more pics !


----------



## davidgiul (Mar 29, 2012)

Woodsman said:


> This was an oak although I am not sure what kind. It was found under the trinity river near FT Worth. Yes, I said under. It was said to have been buried about 6 feet or so in the mud. A construction crew found it while digging. I milled it for a customer who had some contacts with them. I hope this link is ok. I think I read all the rules, but don't remember seeing anything in there about links.
> 
> http://www.cuttingedgewoodworksonline.com/sawmilling.html
> 
> ...


Hi Woodsman,

Nice website.

Dave from Kaua'i


----------



## Woodsman (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks! If I ever get enough time, I plan on finishing it. I have the other one up still, so it isn't a real problem with just adding pages as I go. It just takes me a long time to do it all.


----------

